# Blasc Char Fehler



## Wistho (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo.

Habe ein Problem mit Blasc und zwar, nachdem ich ihn installiert habe und wow starte überträgt er die Chars und connectet auch auf den FTP Server.
Aber danach spätestens bei einem neuen Start von WOW funktioniert die Übertragung nichtmehr.
Das Fenster mit der Übertragung usw. erscheint auch nur für eine millisekunde.

Wäre nett, wenn mit jemand hilft.

PS.: Kann es dran liegen, dass der Char "minimê" heisst ?
Also das es per Sonderzeichen nicht geht ?


Frage wäre dann nur, wieso es beim ersten mal geht.


----------

